# Ariens Hydro Pro Track Snow Blower



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Is the Ariens Hydro Track Snow Blower 32" discontinued? Also, what's easier to move? Track or wheels? Thanks!


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a tracked Pro and, in use, it is a handful. It isn't impossibly difficult to maneuver but it is more trouble than necessary . If the engine isn't running it is impossible to move. 
I bought tracks because of the steep hills I'm dealing with. My neighbors wheeled machine handles the hill just fine, in fact, more easily than my tracks as he isn't having to put a hip into it to keep it going straight. 
I would strongly recommend a wheeled unit. While others may have an different opinion that opinion does not change the fact that tracks are more difficult to operate in every situation... EVERY situation. 
Save your back and some cash. Get wheels.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I will do you a HUGE favor and come get that unwieldy beast out of your hair.

No charge.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

PixMan said:


> I will do you a HUGE favor and come get that unwieldy beast out of your hair.
> 
> No charge.


 It does a great job, it's just that it would be so much easier with wheels.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

pfn said:


> I have a tracked Pro and, in use, it is a handful. It isn't impossibly difficult to maneuver but it is more trouble than necessary . If the engine isn't running it is impossible to move.
> I bought tracks because of the steep hills I'm dealing with. My neighbors wheeled machine handles the hill just fine, in fact, more easily than my tracks as he isn't having to put a hip into it to keep it going straight.
> I would strongly recommend a wheeled unit. While others may have an different opinion that opinion does not change the fact that tracks are more difficult to operate in every situation... EVERY situation.
> Save your back and some cash. Get wheels.


It may not be too bad to convert it to wheels, and your problem would be solved. :icon_whistling:
After you are done you can try to sell the track part on eBay. :icon-hgtg:


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

hsblowersfan said:


> It may not be too bad to convert it to wheels, and your problem would be solved. :icon_whistling:
> After you are done you can try to sell the track part on eBay. :icon-hgtg:


 Good idea.
Maybe someone on this site knows if a conversion kit is available for my ST32DLET Pro. A quick online search didn't show one.
Anyone?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

pfn said:


> Good idea.
> Maybe someone on this site knows if a conversion kit is available for my ST32DLET Pro. A quick online search didn't show one.
> Anyone?


My understanding is that Ariens use the same axle for wheel and track machines (unlike other brands, therefore their triangular set up on the tracks). I would research which size wheel they use for your machine and try it out (You may have to remove all the track mechanism and just install wheels and tires). 
Maybe someone has already done it and can chime in to guide you thru it.

Actually I think it will be smart for you to start a new thread with this topic, and we'll see what other members have to say.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, it has been discontinued. You can't upgrade a hydro wheeled unit to tracks because the track conversion kit only works on friction disc models. Should be available on any 926 series except hydro.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Snowhawg said:


> Yes, it has been discontinued. You can't upgrade a hydro wheeled unit to tracks because the track conversion kit only works on friction disc models. Should be available on any 926 series except hydro.


 My Pro is friction drive, model #926043, it is a ST32DLET Pro Track. Any chance you know the part number of the conversion kit?

Thanks!


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

pfn said:


> I have a tracked Pro and, in use, it is a handful. It isn't impossibly difficult to maneuver but it is more trouble than necessary . If the engine isn't running it is impossible to move.
> I bought tracks because of the steep hills I'm dealing with. My neighbors wheeled machine handles the hill just fine, in fact, more easily than my tracks as he isn't having to put a hip into it to keep it going straight.
> I would strongly recommend a wheeled unit. While others may have an different opinion that opinion does not change the fact that tracks are more difficult to operate in every situation... EVERY situation.
> Save your back and some cash. Get wheels.


Wow, that is the first time I've heard that a tracked machine was hard to handle in every situation. My tracked Honda is easy as can be in a straight line, but it does take a bit of a push to turn. They fixed that in the 2016 models - if you can find one *cough*.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

wdb said... "easy as can be in a straight line". My Ariens does straight as well. Now, if I can figure out a way to straighten my driveway I'm all set.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

I went to the Ariens dealer near my house, took a look at the Ariens Hydro Pro 32 w/o track since they didn't have one, only the one with wheels. I was ready to make the purchase but the shop wasn't setup for the Yard card. I also asked about the Ariens Deluxe Two Stage cab, the owner show me the new Ariens cab prototype, it will be release in 2016. The new cab you use a foot air pump to expand the cab and you can fold it back down, where the currently Ariens cab it's stays up for good. I also like the new electric starter on the Hydro Pro 32, no more plugging into an outlet.

The owner will try to setup the Yard card account, so I can make the purchase. He'll call me whenever he's setup and ready.
*
*


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

SmokinBuddha said:


> I went to the Ariens dealer near my house, took a look at the Ariens Hydro Pro 32 w/o track since they didn't have one, only the one with wheels. I was ready to make the purchase but the shop wasn't setup for the Yard card. I also asked about the Ariens Deluxe Two Stage cab, the owner show me the new Ariens cab prototype, it will be release in 2016. The new cab you use a foot air pump to expand the cab and you can fold it back down, where the currently Ariens cab it's stays up for good. I also like the new electric starter on the Hydro Pro 32, no more plugging into an outlet.
> 
> The owner will try to setup the Yard card account, so I can make the purchase. He'll call me whenever he's setup and ready.
> *
> *


I agree on a high dollar machine it is nice to take advantage of some of the good financing options that Ariens offers on their machines it certainly softens the blow. Good to know about the redesigned snow cab as well, I have read some bad reviews on the current one ranging from cheapish quality to difficult install and hampered functionality when used on certain models.

All the best.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

pfn said:


> My Pro is friction drive, model #926043, it is a ST32DLET Pro Track. Any chance you know the part number of the conversion kit?
> 
> Thanks!


From Ariens directly:

_Track Drive Conversion Kit - 926 series Prevail over varying terrain from steep hills to slippery paths and everything in between by converting your Ariens Sno-Thro to a 5.5" wide directional track system. For use on all 926 series Ariens Sno-Thro models.
*Part Number:* 72601900_


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Snowhawg said:


> From Ariens directly:
> 
> _Track Drive Conversion Kit - 926 series Prevail over varying terrain from steep hills to slippery paths and everything in between by converting your Ariens Sno-Thro to a 5.5" wide directional track system. For use on all 926 series Ariens Sno-Thro models.
> *Part Number:* 72601900_


 Thanks Snowhawg,
This kit is to convert to tracks. If you can convert to tracks I can't imagine it could be too difficult to go to wheels. Most likely a very simple, and inexpensive, change. Maybe just an axle and a couple of wheels. There's a chance that I'll learn to love my machine.
Thanks again!


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> I agree on a high dollar machine it is nice to take advantage of some of the good financing options that Ariens offers on their machines it certainly softens the blow. Good to know about the redesigned snow cab as well, I have read some bad reviews on the current one ranging from cheapish quality to difficult install and hampered functionality when used on certain models.
> 
> All the best.


Here's a picture of the prototype cab from Ariens.


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

Really don't like the looks of the cab. Looks very weak vertically and resembles a Christmas blow-up decoration in your yard. Those plows are a VERY bad idea unless you have a hydro machine. A friction disc setup would get shredded plowing snow like a tractor. I've watched a video on Youtube of an Ariens Hydro Pro review pulling a trailer, so that could at least handle a few inches.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

I just got news from an Ariens dealer.

Just spoke with my factory rep and the 32 hydro is sold out for the year. It was a very limited production model because it utilized a motor that had been discontinued. It will have a different motor next year.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I thought someone mentioned that the Honda track models move quite easily even when the engine isn't running.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

SmokinBuddha said:


> I just got news from an Ariens dealer.
> 
> Just spoke with my factory rep and the 32 hydro is sold out for the year. It was a very limited production model because it utilized a motor that had been discontinued. It will have a different motor next year.


I believe the pro's and the hydro's were still using the briggs and stratton engines this year. They must be moving to the Ariens AX (LCT) engines for these models in the future.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

SmokinBuddha said:


> Here's a picture of the prototype cab from Ariens.


Dunno bout that blow up cab.......looks like it would get interesting in just a breeze of wind


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> I believe the pro's and the hydro's were still using the briggs and stratton engines this year. They must be moving to the Ariens AX (LCT) engines for these models in the future.


Is the new engine a lot better than the Briggs & Stratton engine?


----------



## kayak1 (Oct 29, 2015)

It looks like they sell the kit to add the tracks.

https://parts.ariens.com/product-p/72601900.htm

I have the Ariens 926 32” Hydro Pro (Model 926517). I moved to from MA to ME and the new house has a hill. I ordered the Hydro as I had enough issue with my 15 year old MTD (24") and having to replace the friction disks. I couldn't see it doing the very long driveway up the hill. 


Once I get snow I will figure out if I have to order the track kit or if I will be fine with the snow blower and a set of chains. (I haven't even started it yet).


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

SmokinBuddha said:


> Is the new engine a lot better than the Briggs & Stratton engine?


There have been many debates on here regarding Briggs and Stratton vs Ariens AX (LCT).

Prior to using AX(LCT) or B&S, Ariens and most other brands all used Tecumseh Snow King engines. After the collapse of Tecumseh, Ariens used a few different brands including Subaru and B&S. LCT through some agreements and acquisitions ended up with Tecumseh technology. LCT is an American company, but it's manufacturing is done in China. So the Ariens AX (LCT) are essentially based on Tecumseh technology. 

Both the AX(LCT) and B&S are reliable strong running engines. Ariens switched from B&S to AX(LCT) a few years ago on their lower cost machines, but kept the B&S on the high end (Hydo, Professional) units. Why? Who knows. One would suspect cost savings played a role. It may be more cost effective to have LCT rebrand thousands of engine to Ariens AX, vs buying B&S engines. From a marketing perspective, this also gave Ariens the opportunity to have 'their own' engine on the blowers, something they've never been able to do. Many folks had a tough time accepting these Chinese built engines a few years ago. Especially on the high end hydro and pro models that cost in excess of $2k. Who could blame them at the time. These engines were relatively new and hadn't yet proven themselves in the field. Well, that all changed now as these AX(LCT) engines have proven to be quite capable and reliable engines. I think Ariens has figured the time has come to implement 'their own' AX(LCT) engines across the entire Ariens line including the Hydro's and the Pro's. I'll bet that's the new engine your dealer was talking about.

Sorry for the rambling. Back to the point. With either engine, if properly maintained, you can expect years and years of reliable service.


----------



## Clearview60 (Jan 1, 2014)

Informative. Thanks, Loco.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

SmokinBuddha said:


> Is the new engine a lot better than the Briggs & Stratton engine?


Ask anyone on this forum - nothing ever gets better, things only get worse. They don't make 'em like they used to! :smiley16:

:wink:


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

kayak1 said:


> It looks like they sell the kit to add the tracks.
> 
> https://parts.ariens.com/product-p/72601900.htm
> 
> ...


You can't add tracks to a wheeled hydro machine, they are only for the friction disc models. And it looks like you would loose the auto-turn as the axle in the kit replaces the auto-turn mechanism for a straight axle. Would be a nightmare to turn. 

from their current catalog:

Compatibility:
•Works on Ariens 926xxx series snow throwers only
•Will NOT work on hydro models 926053, 926054 & 926055
•Will NOT work on 926 series Power Brushes


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

I finally bought the 2016 Ariens Hydro Pro 32 tonight. I bought the Ariens from my local dealer, he explained to me the wrong info he gave to me before was from the bank. I paid slightly more for the snow blower than buying it online (taxes), but I think overall it will be better, if I need any service done. It was the last Hydro Pro 32 available and now he's sold out. The owner of the shop also said in his opinion the Briggs & Stratton engine is a lot better than the Ariens AX (LCT) engine, he doesn't know why Ariens would change it other than making more profits.


----------



## kayak1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Snowhawg said:


> You can't add tracks to a wheeled hydro machine, they are only for the friction disc models. And it looks like you would loose the auto-turn as the axle in the kit replaces the auto-turn mechanism for a straight axle. Would be a nightmare to turn.
> 
> from their current catalog:
> 
> ...


Looking at the site it lists that it works on the hydro models (except for 3 hydro models). I have hydro 32" 926517 lists as a compatible version. 
Fits Models: 926001, 926002, 926003, 926004, 926005, 926006, 926007, 926008, 926009, 926010, 926011, 926012, 926013, 926014, 926015, 926016, 926017, 926037, 926038, 926039, 926040, 926053, 926054, 926055, 926101, 926102, 926103, 926500, 926501, 926504, 926506, 926507, 926513, 926517


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Smokin -

What is the dealer you were using. That looks like Queens >


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> Smokin -
> 
> What is the dealer you were using. That looks like Queens >


The dealer I was dealing with is Iacona Equipment. Now I'm going to deal with Chief Equipment, Ariens will send them a new Hydro Pro 32 and they will call me once they get it


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

So you still don't have a blower ???


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

1894 said:


> So you still don't have a blower ???


I still don't have a snowblower, hopefully soon. According to Dan @ Ariens Plant 1, most of the Hydro Pro 32 were preordered in May 2015, this is why most dealers don't have any in stock.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I actually spoke with Iancoa back in early fall when I considered the 24" SHO. Both the older gentleman and younger one did not really leave a good impression on me (as in what would my post service experience) would be. I ended up going the Husky route.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Wondering why it's hard to handle. I have a Hydro track pro 28 and my wife of a 125 lbs with snow gear on does the driveway of 300 feet by 100+ feet and she said it goes straight and easy to turn and doesn't have to fight with it like our old wheel one. Sometimes I walk beside it with one hand on the lever instead of behind. Just wondering if you diff locks and unlock properly?


----------

